# Syringe measurements... Help please?



## Chuckyz (May 25, 2016)

I just wanted to check I understand the measurements correctly...


I have  "10mg vial - MT2 powder" and "2ml water" and multiple "1ml insulin syringe"

I WANT TO TAKE 0.25mg (250mcg) / DAY

so if i mix them together....

I have 5mg/1ml ?? 

sooo...

Would that mean I need to fill the syringe to literally "5" on my syringe? (half way from 10)

see picture below of where I think I need to fill to for 0.25mg/day

http://i.imgur.com/vBbUNeQ.png








Am i correct?

If not, can you explain why and what would be the correct measurement for 0.25? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chuckyz (May 25, 2016)

edit: Another question - my MT2 is currently in the freezer... Do I need to do anything before mixing with bac water (defrost?? LOL - excuse my ignorance) or just straight up inject the bac water into the vial after getting it from the freezer?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 25, 2016)

Your calculations are correct.  With 2ml water added to 10mg Mt2 gives you 50mcg/iu. No need to defrost.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 27, 2016)

If you've never used MT2 before, just know that it can cause stomach uneasiness shortly after administration.  It is brief in duration but can cause an anxious/queasy feeling in some - this appears to be dosage dependent as well.
Many opt to take it at night, before bed so one can relax, lie down and it will shortly thereafter subside.


----------



## Sully (May 29, 2016)

It can also cause raging erections for an hour or more. Yet another reason to take it before bed.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 1, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> It can also cause raging erections for an hour or more. Yet another reason to take it before anything you plan on doing.



Fixed.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> It can also cause raging erections for an hour or more. Yet another reason to take it before bed.



Lol, might want to do a few test runs before sticking yourself and going to the pool.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol, might want to do a few test runs before sticking yourself and going to the pool.



4:00 PM - Leave office.
5:00 PM - Dinner
5:30 PM - 250mcg MTII administered
6:30 PM - Parent Teacher Conference
6:45 PM - Questioned by responding officers.
7:45 PM - Explain to Wife/GF
8:15 PM - Bed
10:00 PM - Masturbate gloomily


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 2, 2016)

The Grim Repper said:


> 4:00 PM - Leave office.
> 5:00 PM - Dinner
> 5:30 PM - 250mcg MTII administered
> 6:30 PM - Parent Teacher Conference
> ...



Lol, you left out 
7:00- Bonded with new cell mate Ben Dover (nice guy,  surprisingly gentle)


----------



## Sully (Jun 2, 2016)

Definitely don't use it before going to your second job, playing Santa Claus at the mall.


----------

